# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام برای  بدون عکس

## alikeshavarz466

سلام
میخواستم برای کنکور دوستم ثبت نامش کنم ولی دستگاه  اسکن ندارم مشکلی نیس عکس برای ثبت نامش نذارم خودش میگه مشکلی نیس. به نظرتون چیکار کنم مشکلی هست یا نه؟

----------


## aktft

> سلام
> میخواستم برای کنکور دوستم ثبت نامش کنم ولی دستگاه  اسکن ندارم مشکلی نیس عکس برای ثبت نامش نذارم خودش میگه مشکلی نیس. به نظرتون چیکار کنم مشکلی هست یا نه؟


با سلام
اگر کارت ورود به جلسه عکس نداشته باشه ، از ورود به جلسه جلو گیری میکنن چون اونوقت کارت ورودی عکس نداره و یکی به جای یکی دیگه میره آزمون میده! حتما عکس رو اسکن کنید.

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> با سلام
> اگر کارت ورود به جلسه عکس نداشته باشه ، از ورود به جلسه جلو گیری میکنن چون اونوقت کارت ورودی عکس نداره و یکی به جای یکی دیگه میره آزمون میده! حتما عکس رو اسکن کنید.


کد سابقه تحصیلی لازم داره ؟ میشه کارت اعتباری خودم براش بخرم ولی دنباله خریدش بره کافینت؟

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام
> میخواستم برای کنکور دوستم ثبت نامش کنم ولی دستگاه  اسکن ندارم مشکلی نیس عکس برای ثبت نامش نذارم خودش میگه مشکلی نیس. به نظرتون چیکار کنم مشکلی هست یا نه؟




بنظر منم اسکن کنید
روز کنکور خودش به اندازه کافی استرس زا هست بعد شما 1درصد احتمال بدین که بخاطر یه عکس بهتون اجازه ندن وارد سالن بشید :Yahoo (68): 
به نظر من اصلا به استرسش نمی ارزه.

----------


## ah.at

توی متن دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور اومده که در صورت نفرستادن عکس و یا فرستادن عکس غیر معتبر با شخص خاطی برخورد میشه و از کنکور هم محروم .

حالا دیگه چه برسه به حضور پیدا کردن سر جلسه!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## khaan

بالاخره که باید عکس بده؟ 
بدون عکس که گزینه ادامه عملیات ثبت نام فعال نمیشه ولی میتونین یه عکس الکی ( گل یا گیاه یا هرچی ) بزارین بعد موقع ویرایش که خودشون بهتون اطلاع میدن عکس غلط هست، اونموقع عکس ارسال کنین.
ضمن اینکه این حرفایی که در مورد جزئیات و کیفیت و مقررات عکس زده میشه رو زیاد جدی نگیرید. چند برگ کاغذ a4 بچسبونید به دیوار و روبروش بایستید و با گوشی عکس بگیرید آپلود کنید کسی چیزی نمیگه. فقط به وجود مهر و علامت و ... روی عکس حساس هستند.

----------


## ah.at

> بالاخره که باید عکس بده؟ 
> بدون عکس که گزینه ادامه عملیات ثبت نام فعال نمیشه ولی میتونین یه عکس الکی ( گل یا گیاه یا هرچی ) بزارین بعد موقع ویرایش که خودشون بهتون اطلاع میدن عکس غلط هست، اونموقع عکس ارسال کنین.
> ضمن اینکه این حرفایی که در مورد جزئیات و کیفیت و مقررات عکس زده میشه رو زیاد جدی نگیرید. چند برگ کاغذ a4 بچسبونید به دیوار و روبروش بایستید و با گوشی عکس بگیرید آپلود کنید کسی چیزی نمیگه. فقط به وجود مهر و علامت و ... روی عکس حساس هستند.



زمان ویرایش هم همین الان هستش . تو همین بازه زمانی ثبت نام کنکور یعنی تا 28 همین ماه .

----------


## mahyar70

> سلام
> میخواستم برای کنکور دوستم ثبت نامش کنم ولی دستگاه  اسکن ندارم مشکلی نیس عکس برای ثبت نامش نذارم خودش میگه مشکلی نیس. به نظرتون چیکار کنم مشکلی هست یا نه؟


یکی از عکسات رو بچسبون روی ی کاغذ سفید .
توی ی مقعیت مناسب نور قرارش بده که نه نور رو منعکس کنه و نه سایه مبایلت بیفته روی عکس . 
چند تا عکس بگیر (اگه توی تنظیمات دوربینت میتونی وایت بالانس رو تغییر بدی بزارش روی حالتی که وجود داره یعنی مثلا" نوره چراغ و... ) 
بعد با ی نرم افزار ادیتور ارزون . (فکر کنم خود ادیت ویندوز هم کار کنه ) سعی کن تراز سفیدی یا وایت بالانس رو درست کنی . کنترسات رو یکم ببر بالا خیلی کم . 
بعد کراپش کن . (این کارو با "پینت" خود ویندوز هم میتونی انجام بدی . بعد از این که عکست رو کراپ کردی یعنی اضافه دور عکس رو بریدی و ی عکس 3 در 4 برات موند توی تنظیمات ری-سایز همون "پینت" بر اساس پیکس میتونی اندازه عکس رو تغییر بدی . 
خلاص . 
فقطع معقه سیو حواست باشه که عکست با پسوند Jpj سیو بشه

----------


## rez657

بابا با گوشی بگیرین  هرکی مشکل داره بگه راهنمای کنم 
برو کنار دیوار ک سفید باشه بعد عکس با گوشی بعد فتو شاپ  بعد تعغیرر سایز  تازه حتما لازم نی 300.و... باشه اون حداقل حدا اکثره
خدای اینا مشکله برین مشکلات منو ببینین

231

----------


## aktft

> اندازه ی عکس در سایت سنجش صفحه ای که موقع ثبتنام عکس رو وارد میکنی ، نوشته شده باید
> عرض بین 150 تا 300
> ارتفاع  بین 200 تا 400
> 
> اگر شرط دفترچه رو رعایت کنید بهتره .بازه ی تعیین شده در دفترچه زیرمجموعه  ی سایته.عدد ارتفاع 250 در صفحه ی اول ثبتنام غلطه.چون توی هیچکدوم از دو بازه  قرار نمیگیره.و همچنین نمیشه عکس رو به هر اندازه ی تغییر داد.
> 
> دفترچه:
> 200تا 300
> 300 تا 400


سلام
بنده که از پشتیبان سنجش سوال کردم گفت باید عکس 250*200 باشه

----------


## broslee

> سلام
> بنده که از پشتیبان سنجش سوال کردم گفت باید عکس 250*200 باشه


  از نصف شب تا حالا این قدر تو این سایت ها بودم گیج شدم. نزدیک به 100 بار سایت dipcode رو آوردم یکبار هم باز نشد.آخرش رفتم کافی نت اونجا میمومدم تاییدش کنم سایت قاطی میکرد.پس از سه بار تکرار بالاخره درست شد.
سایتشون مزخرفه. 

عدد 250*200 هم درسته.
250 بین 200 تا 400 قرار داره.

----------


## اردیبهشتی

من که همیشه با موبایل ازش عکس میگیرم و بعد ادیتش میکنم .. از اسکنری که دارم بهتره  :Yahoo (56):

----------

